# jetting truck



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

So I'm cruising through craigslist and I stumbled upon this old sckool jetter truck .... so I thought I would post it up here just in case anyone needed/ wanted one ... I have no clue who it is and have no affiliation with the people selling it just a fyi

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/cto/406399595lhtml


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

There is nothing listed at that link


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

sorry i linked it via my phone ..ill fix it when i get home in 2 hours


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

well they removed the listing .. oh well close and lock thread please


----------

